# l'imaginaire de chaque pays



## Laurant

L'Afrique francophone adapte le français à la culture, à l'imaginaire, et à la réalité spécifique de chaque pays. (extrait d'_Alter ego+_ B2)

Ma question: Qu'est-ce que "à l'imaginaire" veut dire?  Est-ce que c'est la l'imagination de la nation , la monnaie ? Quoi encore d'autres? Mes amis, vous avez d'autre compréhensions ?
Merci d'avance!🙂


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

L'imaginaire (nom masculin), c'est la projection fantasmée - sur un écran invisible- la représentation idéalisée des rêves et des désirs d'une personne, d'un groupe, d'un pays.


----------



## Laurant

Merci beaucoup, si vous expliquez comme ça, c'est plus simple. Je croyais que c'était  « la communauté imaginée » de Benedict Anderson.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je n'ai pas lu l'ouvrage de B. Anderson, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ta phrase soit en rapport avec ses travaux.

La « communauté imaginée » est un concept sociologique élaboré par B. Anderson : on ne peut en séparer les termes, alors que ta phrase peut se décomposer en plusieurs propositions :
- L'Afrique francophone adapte la langue française à la culture de chaque pays.
- Elle l'harmonise aussi avec les rêves et les aspirations de ces pays.
- Enfin, elle la confronte aux réalité propres à chaque pays africain francophone.


----------



## Laurant

Merci beaucoup mon ami Piotr Ivanovitch! J'ai compris. L'imaginaire est les rêves, les aspirations, et les désirs de chaque pays africain francophone. L'Afrique francophone utilise la langue française pour exprimer leurs imaginaires. 
Quant à la « communauté imaginée », c'est pas d'une conception courante ou quotidienne.


----------



## Chimel

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> L'imaginaire (nom masculin), c'est la projection fantasmée - sur un écran invisible- la représentation idéalisée des rêves et des désirs d'une personne, d'un groupe, d'un pays.


D'accord pour "la représentation idéalisée", mais pas seulement des rêves et des désirs, selon moi: aussi de la réalité présente et même passée.

"L'adultère dans l'imaginaire français", c'est la manière dont l'adultère est perçu dans une vision collective et idéalisée de la réalité en France.


----------



## Laurant

Bonjour, Chimel ! Vous dites que "la représentation idéalisée"n'est pas seulement des rêves et des désirs, mais aussi de la réalité présente et même passée. Je suis désorienté, parce que l'imaginaire, c'est pas toujours réel, vous dites que c'est la réalité, ça a l'air contradictoire. Et après ,vous ajouter "L'adultère dans l'imaginaire français",est-ce que l'adultère est la relation sexuelle extraconjugale ? C'est dans l'imaginaire français, et c'est aussi la réalité en France ?


----------



## Chimel

Laurant said:


> Je suis désorienté, parce que l'imaginaire, c'est pas toujours réel, vous dites que c'est la réalité, ça a l'air contradictoire.


Je ne dis pas que l'imaginaire est la réalité, ce qui serait effectivement contradictoire, mais la représentation idéalisée de la réalité (ainsi que des désirs, des rêves...).

L'adultère désigne une relation sexuelle extraconjugale. C'est un simple exemple (peut-être pas le meilleur...) d'un phénomène social qui peut être perçu différemment d'une culture à l'autre. "L'adultère dans l'imaginaire français", c'est la manière dont les Français le perçoivent, dans leur vision idéalisée.


----------



## Laurant

Coucou! Chimel !

Je comprends que l’imaginaire est la représentation idéalisée des désirs et des rêves, car ils sont idéals, pas toujours réels, pratiques.
Et puis, vous dites que l’imaginaire est aussi la représentation idéalisée de la réalité présente ou même passée.

C’est à dire, idéaliser une réalité présente ou même passée est aussi l’imaginaire ?

Et après, vous me donner un exemple pour expliquer la représentation idéalisée de la réalité, c’est l’adultère dans l'imaginaire français.
Donc, «  l’adultère » est la réalité (ou un phénomène social), cette réalité est idéalisée ?chez les français, dans leur vision.

Je peux pas imaginer l’adultère idéalisée. 

Aidez-moi, le pauvre. 😂


----------



## JClaudeK

Chimel said:


> C'est un simple exemple (peut-être pas le meilleur...) d'un phénomène social



Voici un autre exemple: la représentation que les gens se faisaient (≈ imaginaire collectif) en 1889 de Tahiti:


> Tahiti dans l'imaginaire collectif
> Lors de l'exposition coloniale de 1889, Tahiti est représentée par deux cases d'indigènes et une dizaine de Tahitiens. De multiples productions agricoles et artisanales sont présentées au Pavillon central. De nombreuses publications en marge de l'évènement contribuent à véhiculer une image mythique de l'île et de ses habitants. Dans le Livre d'or de l'Exposition, on peut ainsi lire : « Je parlais des paradis restés, voici le plus délicieux de tous (...), Tahiti. Tahiti, ce pays sans intempérie, où le printemps est éternel, comme l'amour des femmes tahitiennes (...). »


----------



## Chimel

Laurant said:


> Donc, «  l’adultère » est la réalité (ou un phénomène social), cette réalité est idéalisée ?chez les français, dans leur vision.
> 
> Je peux pas imaginer l’adultère idéalisée.


"Idéalisé" ne veut pas nécessairement dire "embelli, vu comme étant idéal". On veut dire par "représentation idéalisée": représentation théorique, abstraite, qu'elle soit bonne ou mauvaise.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

« représentation idéalisée » = « représentation conceptualisée »


----------



## Laurant

Bonjour JClaudeK, merci pour votre exemple, je l'ai lu.
Est-ce que l'imaginaire collectif est ≈ un cliché ?

Bonjour, mes amis, Chimel et Piotr Ivanovitch. Vraiment, merci beaucoup !

L'imaginaire est la représentation idéalisée = représentation conceptualisée, théorique, abstraite.

Donc, pourriez-vous me donner plusieurs exemples de la représentation conceptualisée, théorique, abstraite de la réalité présente et même passée? 
"l'adultère est perçu dans une vision collective et idéalisée de la réalité en France."——je vois pas bien cette phrase. 😂 Ça l'air simple, mais c'est difficile.


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, une représentation idéalisée de l'adultère peut être par exemple une vision romantique et passionnée de cette relation sans tenir compte du mal fait aux autres conjoints, sans voir une relation basée quelquefois plus sur l'ennui que sur la passion, quelquefois même un peu sordide ou affreusement banale. En France, dans l'imaginaire d'un grand nombre de personnes, pas toutes loin de là, l'adultère n'est pas considéré comme très grave (sauf si ça vous arrive à vous...), et ce depuis plusieurs siècles, comparé à d'autres pays. Enfin, comme toujours, beaucoup plus pour les hommes que pour les femmes.
Cela est valable même pour des personnes un peu religieuses, pour qui l'adultère devrait être considéré comme un péché, celui-ci étant souvent perçu comme moins grave si la relation est cachée et non vécue au grand jour, ce qui est assez hypocrite.
Et à cause de ça, les habitants des autres pays imaginent que les Francais ont tous des aventures et plusieurs amants ou maîtresses. Et que tout le monde trouve cela normal. ☺️


----------



## iuytr

Laurant said:


> Est-ce que l'imaginaire collectif est ≈ un cliché ?


Oui, en quelque sorte. C'est une représentation qui, dans certains cas,  peut être assez proche de la réalité comme elle peut-être sur certains sujets complètement fantasmée.
Comme un cliché, certaines personnes reconnaissent qu'il s'agit d'un cliché, d'autres y croient assez fortement.

Pour sortir de l'adultère 😎, c'est  d'actualité, on peut qualifier "la Grande Russie", héritière des tsars, de l'URSS comme un imaginaire collectif. Ou encore : les USA, pays d'entrepreneurs, de pionniers où tout est possible.

C'est un ensemble d'images, de représentations, de croyances plus ou moins réelles, plus ou moins partagées collectivement.

Pour l'adultère, dans l'imaginaire collectif français, l'homme français est un séducteur et la femme française est très élégante, très chic, avec de l'esprit etc.... L'adultère ou au moins la séduction et la galanterie faisaient presque partie d'un art de vivre idéalisé   😀  (c'était avant #metoo qui change l'imaginaire collectif sur les relations femmes/hommes).


----------



## Chimel

iuytr said:


> Ou encore : les USA, pays d'entrepreneurs, de pionniers où tout est possible.


 C'est effectivement un meilleur exemple pour illustrer l'imaginaire (collectif) que celui de l'adultère, que j'avais pris et qui nous a entraînés sur des chemins de traverse...


----------



## Laurant

Merci beaucoup mes amis iuytr et Locape, merci pour vos explications complémentaires.
J'ai tout à fait compris pourquoi l'adultère est perçu dans une vision collective et idéalisée de la réalité en France.
C'est-à-dire, généralement, les habitants des autres pays imaginent que l'adultère est un phénomène normal ou courant en France. C'est une "réalité", mais existant dans l'imaginaire populaire des autres pays. Et c'est pas un imaginaire chez les Français, plutôt chez les autres?


----------



## Chimel

Laurant said:


> C'est une "réalité", mais existant dans l'imaginaire populaire des autres pays. Et c'est pas un imaginaire chez les Français, plutôt chez les autres?


Désolé, mais non: c'est plutôt une vision collective qui existe dans la société en question, pas chez les autres. "L'adultère dans l'imaginaire français", c'est dans la vision idéalisée et collective des Français eux-mêmes.

Je répète que "l'imaginaire américain" (d'un pays où tout est possible, où chacun peut réussir s'il le veut vraiment...) est pour moi un meilleur exemple. C'est avant tout une vision idéalisée de la réalité des Américains eux-mêmes, mais qui a pu ensuite se répandre dans le monde.


----------



## Laurant

Merci beaucoup mon ami Chimel ! 
C'est à dire, l'American Dream est un imaginaire collectif, une notion, une croyance ou une réalité existant dans le monde spirituel, aussi dans la vie réelle.


----------

